# ICB 2.0 - Projektübersicht



## nuts (11. Mai 2014)

Hier gibt es eine Zusammenfassung über die gefällten Entscheidungen - nur Moderatoren können kommentieren oder bearbeiten.

Kurzübersicht

Konzept: 130 mm Trail-Bike mit 27,5" Laufrädern - direkter als ein Enduro, aggressiver als ein Marathon-Bike. Kinematik: Einfach, progressiv und antriebsneutral - Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung.
Geometrie: Eher längerer Reach (435 mm Größe M), eher flacher Lenkwinkel: 66.5°, eher kurzes Heck: 428 mm Kettenstreben. Verwendung von 150 mm Gabel und Zero-Stack Steuersatz. Kurze Sitzrohre, die lange Teleskopstützen oder den Griff zur nächst größeren Rahmenhöhe erlauben.
Konstruktion: Einstellbare Schrägkugellager in ausgeriebenem Präzisions-Lagersitz, nicht-verspanntes Yoke, tiefes Oberrohr, topologie-optimierte Dämpferverlängerung, mehrfach konifizierter Rohrsatz, universelle Zugführung und praxisnahe Detaillösungen.
Design: Aktuell in der Mache
Produktion und Verfügbarkeit: Voraussichtlich ab Herbst 2015

Die einzelnen Entscheidungsrunden

*Runde 1*

Nach Aussieben doppelter Teilnahmen blieben immer noch satte 2310 abgegebene Stimmen – ein tolles Ergebnis. Die Entscheidungen sind recht eindeutig: Aluminium, 27,5″ und ein agiles Fahrverhalten werden gewünscht.





Wir hatten die Körpergrößen abgefragt, um zu sehen, ob vielleicht kleinere Fahrerinnen und Fahrer sich auch kleinere Laufräder wünschen und größere größere. Lässt man die sehr kleine Stichprobe von Personen <163 cm außen vor, dann erkennt man einen Trend, dass je größer die befragten desto größer die gewünschten Laufräder. Diese Änderung reicht aber nicht für geänderte Mehrheitsverhältnisse. Scaled Sizing scheint also zwar tendenziell ein Thema zu sein, denn wünscht die Mehrheit – größenunabhängig – 27,5″.





*Runde 2 *

Als nächstes haben wir das Lastenheft zur Abstimmung gestellt. Das Ergebnis haben wir einmal gewichtet, einmal ungewichtet. Wie man sehen kann, sorgt die Gewichtung tatsächlich dafür, dass die häufig genannten Punkte eindeutiger zu sehen sind: Die Unterschiede zwischen wichtigen und unwichtigen Attributen werden größer. Einzige Ausnahme: Die Eigenschaft "Bremsneutral", welche durch die Gewichtung in die Kategorie der weniger wichtigen Attribute rutscht.

Insgesamt darf man aber zusammen fassen: Die fünf Attribute "Antriebs-Effizienz", "Dämpferkennlinie gut einstellbar", "Kurze Kettenstreben", "Leicht & Steif", "Wartungsarm" machen zusammen 70 % der Stimmen aus und können daher als die primär wichtigen Eigenschaften bezeichnet werden.





Das Ergebnis unserer drei Zusatzfragen sieht ziemlich eindeutig aus: Es wird weder eine Verstellung des Federwegs, noch der Geometrie gewünscht. Die Kompatibilität mit Standard-Dämpfern ist eher wichtig.





*Runde 3*

Basierend auf den Anforderungen wurden die verschiedenen Konzepte von der Community weiter verfeinert.  Es wurden folgende 6 zur Wahl gestellt:




In der ersten Entscheidung ergab sich dieses Ergebnis:





Der einfache Eingelenker und die Viergelenker Variation wurden in einer Stichwahl gegeneinander bewertet. Das Ergebnis fiel eindeutig zu Gunsten des einfachen Eingelenkers mit Dämpferverlängerung aus: Er holte fast die 2/3-Mehrheit.





*Runde 4 - Geometrie*

Die Geometrie des ICB2.0 wurde nach einigen Diskussionen entschieden. Das XS-Bike ist dabei als Rad für jugendliche und sehr kleine FahrerInnen gedacht, und wird in einer Nachwuchs-Förder-Konfiguration erhältlich sein.

Die Geometrie wurde nach Testfahrten nochmals etwas überarbeitet:







*Runde 5 - Preis*

Wir haben sowohl den Preis der Community-Ausstattung des Komplettbikes als auch des Rahmensets abgefragt. Zusätzlich scheint Interesse an einem Rolling-Chassis, bestehend aus Rahmen, Federung und Laufrad, zu bestehen: 2/3 haben eher oder sogar starkes Interesse an dieser Option. Das Rahmenset soll nach Wunsch der User um 1200 € kosten, es wird sich zeigen, mit welchen Details / Tricks das zu erreichen sein wird.




*Umwerfer 6 - Umwerfertauglich oder nur für 1X11*

1X11 hat bereits die Mehrheit hier überzeugt. Dennoch wollen wir nicht fast 40 % der befragten im Regen stehen lassen und werden deshalb eine abnehmbare Umwerferaufnahme verwenden.




*Runde 7*

Folgende Komponenten sollen besonders hochwertig gewählt werden, folgende können eher günstiger gewählt werden.





*Runde 8*

Die Bremsaufnahme des ICB wird als Post Mount mit austauschbaren Gewindeeinsätzen und für 180 mm Scheiben ausgeführt.








*Runde 9*

Das ICB2.0 kriegt gerade Rohre, ein kurzes Gusset und einen Hinterbau in H-Bauweise, etwa so, wie User Foreigner es skizziert hat.








Komponenten

Beim ICB2.0 ermitteln wir in sogenannten Stimmungsbarometern die bevorzugten Komponenten, legen diese damit jedoch noch nicht fest. Nach den Entscheidungen in den einzelnen Rubriken werden mehrere Komplettbikes konfiguriert, mit einem Preis versehen und über diese abgestimmt. So wollen wir verhindern, dass die ersten Entscheidungen ungewollte Einschränkungen für die letzten Entscheidungen mit sich bringen. Die Entscheidungen werden in der Reihenfolge der Prioritäten getroffen.

*Fahrwerk*

Das nennen wir mal ein klares Ergebnis: Sowohl bei den Federgabeln als auch bei den Dämpfern geht dieser Stimmungsbarometer klar in Richtung Rock Shox. Die beiden Pike-Modelle RC und RCT3 kommen gemeinsam auf über 60 %. Wir werden nach Möglichkeit versuchen die teurere RCT3-Variante ins Paket zu packen, jedoch definitiv auch eine Variante mit der günstigeren RC aufstellen. Dichteste Verfolger sind in absteigender Reihenfolge die Marzocchi M350 NCR, die Manitou Mattoc Pro und die Fox Float 36 RC2.





*Laufräder*

Während dieses Ergebnis nicht ganz so eindeutig ausgefallen ist, wie das der Fahrwerks-Frage, lassen sich auch hier die Gewinner erkennen. Zunächst für den Laufradsatz der IBC-Edition: Hier vereint der Eigenbau aus hochwertiger Nabe, 32 Speichen und recht breiter Felge die meisten Stimmen auf sich: Etwas mehr als ein Viertel wünscht WTB Frequency i25 mit DT 350 Nabe. Platz zwei geht an den leichteren, aber auch schmaleren Sram Roam 40 Laufradsatz, zwei DT Räder finden sich gleichauf auf 3 und 4: E1700 und M1700, die sich nur durch die Felgenbreite und dadurch das Gewicht unterscheiden. Fazit für die IBC-Edition: Wir werden auf jeden Fall verschiedene Laufräder in die Pakete einbringen; und dadurch einen stärkeren Fokus auf Gewicht oder Preis legen.





*Bremsen*

Mit 1170 gültigen Stimmen hatten wir eine starke Wahlbeteiligung und ein Ergebnis, das uns durchaus überrascht hat: Nach Marken ausgewertet teilen sich eigentlich drei Marken die Gunst der Wähler: Shimano, Sram und Magura. Wird die Preisbeschränkung aufgehoben, ändert sich das Ergebnis leicht, weil Formula deutlich zulegt – doch der Dreiklang Shimano, Sram und Magura bleibt bestehen. Die Schwaben haben dabei die Nase jeweils knapp vorne – Sieg für Magura! Betrachtet man die Bremsen einzeln, so ist es ebenfalls eine Magura Bremse, die für die IBC-Edition vorne liegt: Die Magura MT5. Ohne Preislimit streut das Ergebnis stärker – dann liegen die Topmodelle RSC, XT und MT7 ganz vorne.





*Kettenblattgröße*

Das Ergebnis ist recht eindeutig und mal wieder eine recht ansehnliche Gauß-Verteilung: Der Gipfel der Glockenkurve liegt bei einem Kettenblatt mit 30 Zähnen, gefolgt von 28 und 32 Zähnen. Damit steht fest: Wir werden am ICB2.0 ein Kettenblatt mit 30 Zähnen verbauen, was für Uphill und Downhill für die meisten Fahrer bei 27,5″ ein guter Kompromiss sein sollte. In unseren Augen eine gute Wahl, die durchaus von dem abweicht, was andere Hersteller machen: Specialized stattet beispielsweise seine Enduro und Stumpy 650b mit einem 34er Blatt aus, was zumindest für unsere Hometrails zu groß erscheint.





*Hinterbaubreite und Hinterachse*

Die Ergebnisse sind dieses Mal sehr unterschiedlich eindeutig ausgefallen: Während ganz eindeutig (92 %) das Hinterbaumaß 12×142 und  recht eindeutig (67%) eine werkzeuglose Lösung gewünscht werden, ist die Frage, welches werkzeuglose System gewünscht wird, unentschieden: 46,7 % wünschen RWS, 45,5 % Maxle. Wir werden das ICB2.0 also mit einem 12X142 mm Hinterbau ausstatten und eine werkzeuglos montierbare Hinterachse wählen. Wir gehen voraussichtlich mit der hauchdünnen Mehrheit und verbauen eine RWS-Achse, weil diese in unserer Erfahrung weniger Empfindlich (hinsichtlich Dreck) ist.








*Reifen für die IBC-Edition*
Bei den Reifen gab es eine recht ausgeglichene Entscheidung: Onza, Maxxis und Schwalbe schnitten in jeweils der aggressiveren Mischbereifung am Besten ab.




*Rahmen-Design*

Der Entwurf von User Foreigner wurde inzwischen dreidimensional von Konstrukteur Stefan Stark umgesetzt:





Aktuell wird die Machbarkeit geprüft und der Rahmen an allen Stellen optimiert. Ziel ist eine Verringerung des Gewichts. So wird derzeit beispielsweise die Dämpferverlängerung per Topologoieoptimierung Dank User Luniz analyisiert. Wir versprechen uns davon an diesem Bauteil bis zu 30 % Gewichtsersparnis.




*
Günstigere, technisch sinnvolle Alu-Version
*
Der Stealth-Look des Entwurfs gefiel zwar, hat jedoch einen entscheidenden Nachteil: In Aluminium führt die Umformung von Rundrohren zu kantigen Rohren zu einer ungleichmäßigen Materialverteilung, und dadurch zu unnötigen Materialanhäufungen. Zudem entstehen für einige Design-Merkmale erhebliche Werkzeugkosten, etwa in der Größe von CFK-Werkzeugkosten. Deshalb wurde entschieden:
Das Alutech ICB2.0 kommt zunächst in einer weniger kantigen Alu-Version. Der Stealth-Look wird gegebenenfalls in CFK umgesetzt werden. Für die Alu-Version wurden verschiedene Unterrohr diskutiert, in der Umfrage hat sich das Hydroforming-Unterrohr aus der Alutech-Kollektion mit fast 2/3 der Stimmen durchgesetzt:





*Zugführung
*
Die kleinen Dinge dauern immer am längsten. Jetzt haben wir dafür eine Zugführung, die interne und externe Verlegung der Bremse ermöglicht - und das, ohne unangenehm ins Auge zu stechen.
*
Sitzrohrgusset*

Auch hier wurden wieder diverse Varianten durchdacht und konstruiert. Wir haben uns für ein gefrästes Gusset entschieden, das recht steil verläuft - dadurch kann das Oberrohr etwas leichter gestaltet werden, die Krafteinleitung geschieht über verlängerte Schweißnähte genau tangential zum Ober- und Sitzrohr.

*Design
*
Aktuell arbeiten wir am Design. Unsere User haben schon über 40 schöne Entwürfe gezeichnet!


----------



## m2000 (24. Mai 2015)

So hier mal die endgültigen Geometrie Daten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

